# BKS make the Trade News



## Brian S (Apr 17, 2011)

As Above
This was to do with the Car Showroom

Link no longer working
See below


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Nice. Are you familiar with the larger ceiling tiles? Have never seen that , I bet that catches on quick


----------



## Brian S (Apr 17, 2011)

Chris, I flipping hope it doesn't catch on quick, well not until theyv'e ironed out a few issues, which I've given my thoughts on, to the Rep.
Each of those tiles is 8ft 4" long and 1ft wide and have what they call a Z bar, 4" high by 8ft 4" long slotted into it, (there's a right and a wrong way round, if you want to get a tile out later) to support the tile. 
Semi-concealed self-supporting system, interlocking and
demountable, 2 man install or demount.
We're supposed to be taken over to their factory in Germany, where hopefully I'll be able to have my say on this system to their Technical Dept


----------



## Brian S (Apr 17, 2011)

New link

http://www.fmonline.co.uk/press-release-article/Knauf-gear-up-for-new-VW-Showroom/


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

Brian S said:


> New link
> 
> http://www.fmonline.co.uk/press-release-article/Knauf-gear-up-for-new-VW-Showroom/


Looks good from what I can see Brian. :thumbsup:
The pic is kind of small on my computer. Do you have a bigger photo?


----------



## Brian S (Apr 17, 2011)

Paul I haven't got any of this one as they were taken by AMF, but look on my other thread, on the Car Showroom link and you'll see the ceiling being built and a shot of the finished job


----------

